# Divorce in the UAE



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

My situation is a bit unique. I am a US citizen and a resident of the UAE. My spouse is a US resident who also happens to be Muslim (I am not). He is* not *a resident of the UAE. I am not technically a legal resident of the state in which he lives, so I can't file there. Can I file here against him even if he's not a resident?


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

In order for you to qualify for alimony etc, it is better for you that your divorce is governed by the US law. Also I doubt if IRS will recognize any divorce executed in a foreign country therefore the execution of the conditions will be a lot easier if it is done under the US law. I am pretty sure you can file for divorce in the State where the marriage was held even though you do not live there anymore.

In the circumstances call the US embassy and see if it prudent for you to file your papers through the embassy.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

No alimony, no assets to divide, etc. My state's website claims that the person filing must be a resident on the day they s/he files for dissolution of marriage. I didn't find anything on the AD embassy website that indicated there was any support/information regarding expat divorces.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Which state do you have residency for? File there. You don't have to actually be physically living there to technically have residency. I've been living abroad since 2004 but I still have residency for the state I'm from since I continued to use my parents address as my permanent mailing addy and I still have a bank account with a local bank there.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

DesertStranded said:


> Which state do you have residency for? File there. You don't have to actually be physically living there to technically have residency. I've been living abroad since 2004 but I still have residency for the state I'm from since I continued to use my parents address as my permanent mailing addy and I still have a bank account with a local bank there.


I still keep a bank account in Washington state, and some of my mail goes to my spouse (though most items are sent to my parents in another state). I've received conflicting information about filing in the state of WA. Some sites say that you have to be resident on the day you file and others indicate that only the responder to the petition needs to be a resident.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Useful info regarding divorce:

Break without sting - The National Newspaper

How to guard against the worst - The National Newspaper


-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Useful info regarding divorce:
> 
> Break without sting - The National Newspaper
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, E. I think we're headed in an amicable direction w/ no assets to divide.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Cairogal

Long time, no hear. Sorry to hear life is complicated, but wish you all the best.

x


-


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Hi Cairogal
> 
> Long time, no hear. Sorry to hear life is complicated, but wish you all the best.
> 
> ...


Thanks, E. I didn't have internet at home until recently, so it kept me off the forums. Thank you for the well-wishes. Life is feeling surprisingly "uncomplicated" these days.


----------

